
Angel Investor Chris Sacca To Launch $5 million Early Stage Venture Fund - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/28/angel-investor-chris-sacca-to-launch-5-million-early-stage-venture-fund/
======
andreyf
_Said Graham: “This fund could make a difference, because Chris is so
different from most VCs. He isn’t driven primarily by fear.”_

Is it just me or is PG starting to sound more and more like Yoda?

~~~
acangiano
Absolutely. He was reported saying: "A hacker's strength flows from Lisp."

------
tlrobinson
Can someone explain how moving existing investments to a new fund works?

"Our understanding is that the fund is partially closed, and some or all of
Sacca’s previous investments, including Twitter, will be moved to the new
fund. Meaning new investors in the fund will start off with stock in Twitter."

------
wheels
Chris seems like a groovy dude, but I have to admit mild annoyance at people
labeling themselves a venture fund when doing basically angel-level
investments. It just sets up different expectations and causes a bit of
confusion.

~~~
wavesplash
Just means he'll have an excuse to value your investment round instead of just
participating in convertible. Now in the valley we have SofttechVC, Lowercase,
OATV, FirstRound, Baseline, and a handful of others trying to extract 20% from
you for money you used to be able to get for 3-10%. On the bright side, more
competition is good.

------
timtrueman
Am I the only one who finds the uppercase lettering rather puzzling?

------
sx
Interesting timing, after this discussion from a couple days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=788504>

I think that investments in the $50k-$150K range and possibly a bit more
(~$300K) definitely match a need

------
wensing
We definitely need more funds like these. It's been our experience that
raising this amount of money is inordinately time-consuming.

I wonder what kind of proposal/plan/due diligence an entrepreneur needs to
present to get $150,000.

------
joez
"Meaning new investors in the fund will start off with stock in Twitter." !.

------
puzzle-out
Sacca is a mega impressive guy, when presenting on Google based material. I've
seen him present his own lowercase capital stuff since he left and it lacked
the wit and insight which he is famed for; infact one presentation was
damnright lame, bring a horse to water nonsense. He needs to employ an script
writer like his Jesus, Obama, if the Sacca-brand is to continue.

